# Overclocking for real this time.



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, before I was quite unknowledgeable, as far as OCing went. I read a couple of the sticky's and I'm going to try it again. I plan on lowering the multiplier and the RAM, then raising the FSB, and I'll keep my progress updated. The highest 5600+ overclock I've seen is 3.2ghz, and that was with a good mobo. Lets see what I can do. Only quick question. The thermometer for the CPU is on the fan of the cooler, so its just telling you how hot the air is. The actual CPU is a lot hotter I'm sure. Only thing is, after putting on new thermal paste, my temps went down, as in like 7c down. Does that mean that its god thermal paste, or that the thermal paste sucks and isnt allowing heat to be transferred, so the cpu runs hot while the heatsink and fan keep cool? I don't want to ruin my CPU.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

Alright, I loosened the RAM to 667, and am now at 3.01ghz rock stable ran each SuperPi 5times up to 1M, ranging from .171s for 16K, to 29.750s for 1M. Going to push it even further now.

3.08- SuperPi 1M in 29.110s
3.15- SuperPi 1M in 28.484s
3.22- SuperPi 1M in 27.813s
3.25- SuperPi 1M in 27.672s


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 25, 2007)

How about finding your max first and then posting it instead of posting every step? Also, running SuperPI 5 times isn't exactly rock stable, run some heavy load for several hours instead.
Also, you're running a dual core CPU, SuperPI is single threaded so it really says nothing.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

I left Prime95 running last night, and when I woke up this morning it had BSODed, but I'm not so sure the error has anything to do with my CPU. The error said PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA. Anyone know if thats my CPU being unstable or some other bs thing? I lowered my clock back down to 3.22 just in case, but I'd like to go to 3.35ghz, as then my RAM will be back at 800mhz. Any help would be much appreciated. Running Prime95 again and it says SUMOUT Error. What exactly is going wrong?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 25, 2007)

ya that was the cpu but iv also got thaty for ram its a toss up bump it back to 3.2 run prime and tell me if thats stable lets see whats stable then we can see what we need to tinker wioth.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, running Prime95 now, I upped the voltage to 1.4 and I got past where I was before. Before I got a SUMOUT error at .57%, and now it didn't say until .64%, but either way its pretty bad...

You guys think I'm gonna f*** up my CPU on stock cooling?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 25, 2007)

how hot r u running? use a prog called core temp and tell us


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

Holy shit, 60c. Wait, thats at 1.4v, lowering to 1.375... ok, down to 38c now.

Prime95 says:
Test 2, 400 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922943 using FTT Length 1024k.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected.
Torture Test ran 4 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings
Work thread stopped.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 25, 2007)

is ti stable at 1.375?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

Negative, same error. Gets up to 59c under full load tho...


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

Im going to try lowering to 3.206 instead of 3.222


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

hotter than before? Now its running 65c. Is that unsafe with stock cooling? WTF? The toture test only lasted 2 minutes this time without error...

Also, shold I change any of these BIOS options?

CPU <-> NB HT Speed [Auto]
NB --> SB HT Speed [4x]
NB <-- SB HT Speed [4x]
CPU <-> NB HT Width [Auto]
NB <-> SB HT Width [8up 8down]


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

changing in between that small of numbers wont make a difference, you should just shoot for a stable 3.1 or 3.2.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> hotter than before? Now its running 65c. Is that unsafe with stock cooling?
> 
> Also, shold I change any of these BIOS options?
> 
> ...



you wont really need to play with that, unless you can change the NB and SB Volts. And 60 is to high, thats my shutdown temp, I load at 32 and idle at 29-30


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, I want a stable 3.2, which is where I'm at now, but its not stable, lol. Hey, and little numbers do count, it knocked off .2s on my SuperPi, lol! I may just go back to 3.01 with my ram at 800mhz, cuz my 3dMarks went down, so I'm sure so will my gaming performance...


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> you wont really need to play with that, unless you can change the NB and SB Volts. And 60 is to high, thats my shutdown temp, I load at 32 and idle at 29-30



Point me in the direction of a good lapping guide?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

Fox34 knows how to as he did to his proc. Get like 800 grit sandpaper, 900, 1000, and 2000. Put your CPU into a kitchen sponge(to protect the pins from bending) and just sand the CPU as evenly as possible in the same direction back and forth. Slowly go from the lower grit to higher grit paper. Use rubbing alcohol somewhat too, it speeds up the process and make it shiny.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

Damnit, back to 2.95ghz, its not stable or cool anywhere above here, so until I get a better mobo and cpu cooler, ill live with this.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

you've got an x2 windsor core. They do not overclock that well you prob. Have it maxed out at the 3.2 which you may be able to make stable, have you lowered the multiplier by anychance?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

I tried, but to get the same results I had to raise the FSB and the mobo went into _ohs noes high fsb_! mode and refused to boot. This mobo blows. I want this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136014


----------



## newconroer (Jul 25, 2007)

And again, good choice.

You were stable at 2.95ghz right? 3.2 isn't going to net you any performance increase that you'll see.
Unless you're running a highly CPU intensive 'game,' then your 8800 will give you decent performance.


Remember, speed isn't the all end factory of a processor, there's also architecture to consider.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> hotter than before? Now its running 65c. Is that unsafe with stock cooling? WTF? The toture test only lasted 2 minutes this time without error...
> 
> Also, shold I change any of these BIOS options?
> 
> ...


Yes the temp is unsafe for any heatsink.I would just wait till you get a better HSF.
I have heard you never want to up the v-core when using stock HSF and don't go over 200mhz overclock with stock hsf.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes the S2 sucks it isn't made for overclocking you should have got the S3 if you wanted to overclock that is what i got and it is a great overclocker.Also they are cheap as hell now wish there were when i bought mine.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

I got the same mobo vince just in 939 instead of am2. And for Overclocking, well I'm at 3 from 2.2 on stock volts, so you will have no trouble pushing that x2 even further. Its a great investment to get that board, it looks cool too


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Yes the S2 sucks it isn't made for overclocking you should have got the S3 if you wanted to overclock that is what i got and it is a great overclocker.Also they are cheap as hell now wish there were when i bought mine.



S3? I didn't plan on overclocking when I bought it, but now I do, lol. I can grab the mobo, try and try to stabilize at 3.35. Any less wouldn't be worth the lower RAM frequency. w00t I feel like I finally understand how something on this earth works! Thanks to all the guys with those stickys that is. 

Unsafe for any heatsink... Why not just make better freaking heatsinks then? lol. Tonight I'll try lapping my CPU... Maybe the temps made Prime95 think of it as an error when I ran the torture tests...

Hell, I consider it an acclompishment when I can get it to 2.95 stable, considering how bad the mobo is 

@Fox34: what were you saying about RAM timings?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

This is the board i am talking about and using right now http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128034
I got my Sempron 3200+(1.8ghz stock) to 3.2ghz and got a 402mhz FSB.


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2007)

This isn't a lapping guide but it's got what you need:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2888/lag-01/FrozenCPU_Deluxe_Heatsink_Lapping_Kit.html

*Oh, and when you are finished lapping, it doesn't hurt to use a little bit of Brasso, as long as it's on copper.  My AC64pro is a mirror.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

Melisk, what are your timings right now?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

for what? ram? if so its whatever was on the page before this one.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

yes ram, your timings [please]


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

5-5-5-15


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

1T or 2T(updated my 05 score. Will run 06 soon, it was the 06 score before I OC'ed the SLI)


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 25, 2007)

So what about my RAM?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

I asked 1T or 2T


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

DDRII Timing Items [Manual]
CAS# Latency [5T]
1T/2T Command Timing [2T]
TwTr Command Delay [3T]
Write Recovery Time [6T]
Precharge Time [2T]
Row Cycle Time [23T]
RAS to CAS R/W Delay [5T]
RAS to RAS Delay [4T]
Row Precharge Time [5T]
Min RAS Active Time [15T]


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

Uber loose timings? Well as it is right now since you realized that you wont be able to push that proc much further, tighten the timings, as AMD benefits off of tighter timings as apposed to intel benefiting off of a higher freq. Your Command timing should be 2T, CAS latency could be 4, and your Min RAS active time, how many passes it can make before a string of data or integer can either be Veto'd or passed through is easily tightened because its like a bank that just sits there for storage so you could drop that alot.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

So raise the min RAS time or lower it?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

Can you get it to run at 4-4-4-12?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

lower it.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> Can you get it to run at 4-4-4-12?



I dunno, maybe...

Oh, and your supposed to keep the HT as close to 1,000 as you can right?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

Well.. OCZ says your memory can run @ 4-4-4-15 so at least start there.  For your OC just keep the HTT @ x3.  FSB = 870.  Your FSB would be 1160 if your HTT was set to x4.  Surely your mobo cannot handle that.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> Well.. OCZ says your memory can run @ 4-4-4-15 so at least start there.  For your OC just keep the HTT @ x3.  FSB = 870.  Your FSB would be 1160 if your HTT was set to x4.  Surely your mobo cannot handle that.



Maybe that was causing instability...


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

Btw, I made my 1000th post on this thread today!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

erocker. and vince, the looser the timings the more stable and vice versa, just for clarification


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, I set everything to default again. Lets see, set HT to CPU at 3x, then ram to DDR 667, CAS Latenency to 4T, then mulitplier to 12x, then raise fsb. I thnik thats it...


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

Volts. volts!


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

No options man... just is systool. hell i see loads of people running on stock...


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

I run stock volts, cept my ram and I wont post without a higher volted ram.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Hopefully I dont run into that then, lol, cuz i cant change volts from BIOS.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

and thats the biggest problem, the windows programs only work on startup, and if your OC doesnt let you POST, then those progs wont help you much


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Anything else I should do with the RAM before I push this bad boy further?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> Anything else I should do with the RAM before I push this bad boy further?



For some reason it's underclocked.  I think you need to bump up your memory divider.  Have you tried 4 5-5-13 19?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

no, should I? Oh, I set it to run as DDR2 667 so I can OC more.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you could do better on your timings but i would just keep them were they are at till you find your max overclock than tighten the timings.I don't know what stock timings are on your RAM so that maybe lower than normal.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Stock is 5-5-5-15 23


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> no, should I? Oh, I set it to run as DDR2 667 so I can OC more.



That is fine right there if you set it to run DDR2 800 you won't have as much overclocking head on your RAM. I go for the fastest RAM speed i can get than tighten the timings till it doesn't post or i get errors in memtest what ever comes first. You may want to set stock timings till you get your max overclock than lower them from there.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh ok then, try tightening the timings to what it says 333mhz row of cpu-z and see if that works first (just the timings).  Then just go and start raising the FSB, and make sure you don't drive up the HTT too much.  You'll also find that you will probablly start having to raise your voltage more and more.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, my FSB is at 232 right now, and if I bring it to 340 my RAM will be running at 800mhz again, and my CPU will be at 3.12ghz. Rightnow its actually really stable, ran almost all the 3dMarks and I ran CPUmark, etc. with no errors. Before I'd get errors with those...


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> Ok, my FSB is at 232 right now, and if I bring it to 340 my RAM will be running at 800mhz again, and my CPU will be at 3.12ghz. Rightnow its actually really stable, ran almost all the 3dMarks and I ran CPUmark, etc. with no errors. Before I'd get errors with those...



You should be able to get more out of your ram than stock speeds.  Get it at 340 FSB stable and go from there.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Crap I meant 240, my FSB only goes up to 300. My FSB is @240 right now, running stability benchmarks.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok it's at 240 x ?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

yeah, and its stable, ram running 4-5-5-15 23 & 780mhz, what next?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> Crap I meant 240, my FSB only goes up to 300. My FSB is @240 right now, running stability benchmarks.



Is that were your mobo maxes out at? Now what i would try to get RAM timings a little tighter than run memtest overnight.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

My mobo maxes at 300, which would set my CPU to 3.9ghz. If I had water cooling, I would try it, but on stock I dont dare. Ok, h/o I'm gonna OC to 3.2 then we can tightena nd run tests.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Screw it lets tighten the RAM I'll keep this OC right where it is until I get the new mobo, so what do I do so I can go to bed, lol?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

4-5-5-13-19


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Alright, everything is at what it should be. I'm gonna run CPUMark and see if there is a performance increase...


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

So whats the end results? Timings, temps, clock, volts.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

30c Idle, 3.12ghz, 1.35v, 4-5-5-13 19, 6607 in CPUMark


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

I would not go anywhere past that, you got it about perfect.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

As soon as I get a new mobo and some after mmarket cooling im gonna push it till it melts! Not realy, but I am gonna go to like 3.2


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> 30c Idle, 3.12ghz, 1.35v, 4-5-5-13 19, 6607 in CPUMark



Very nice!


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know if I am allowed to do so but I just took first place in almost all the stuff in the AMD Overclockers club, but since its such a low OC, and it was stock 2.8 I dont know if my stuff counts. It it does then freaking w00t!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> Yeah, I don't know if I am allowed to do so but I just took first place in almost all the stuff in the AMD Overclockers club, but since its such a low OC, and it was stock 2.8 I dont know if my stuff counts. It it does then freaking w00t!



It does Fox said it can be 1mhz over stock speed and still count don't know if it still goes but i only have a 4xx overclock


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It does Fox said it can be 1mhz over stock speed and still count don't know if it still goes but i only have a 4xx overclock



it does dont worry


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Freaking Sweeet! Check Out My Last Post On The Amd Overclockers Club Thread Then!!!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice score. If you read my new thread, SLI is the most confusing technology I've ever worked with.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL... Ok, well I'm gonna go ahead and push my CPU to 3.25ghz... hopefully my stock cooling can handle it... what do you think Fox, or should I lap them both first?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok well my dad just ran out to get me some sandpaper before he goes to the office, and I gotta got to work, but will I have to lower my ram to 533 when my fsb pushes 667 past 800mhz?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2007)

it depends on the chips on your ram research those and find how high those normally reach 1ghz shouldnt be out of the question let them sit on the 667 dividor if it boots your ok


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok. Im out, Im almost late for work, lol!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well if you got the money, get what me and POS suggested in the overclockers club thread


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

The mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186098

I read a bunch of reviews and I decided to get this one:
Gigabyte 3d Galaxy II

So that means I'm gonna have some stuff for sale... I'll get the thread up before I go to bed. My dad got me the sandpaper, I have 60 grit, 150 grit, and 400 grit  I'll lap tommorow.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

dont let that sandpaper hit your HIS!!!!!!!! DONT! Way to big of grit you want the lowest 800, I used 1000 and 2000 and you should get the coolit eliminator. Its TEC cooled water on your CPU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 27, 2007)

dude 400? nooooooooo 800 lowest then go 1000 then 2000 to finish


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

Me and solaris flip out about it.  But no joke do not use any of that sandpaper.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> The mobo:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186098
> 
> I read a bunch of reviews and I decided to get this one:
> ...



How much do you want for your mobo? I was going to get that water cooling kit before but i didn't.I think it would do better if you used a dual 120mm rad.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

POS is right, do not get that pre-built water cooling crap. Get either the coolit eliminator or build your own system with a zalmann water block, 3 120 MM external radiator, all the works, because thats the only way you will see an improvement, my air cools better than shoes water cooling


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 27, 2007)

danger den WB ftw!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

Go to an automotive supply store for the sandpaper we talked about, 800 through 2000 the more types of different sizes,(How ever you word that>.<) the better the lap. department stores rarely have that fine of grit sandpaper


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> POS is right, do not get that pre-built water cooling crap. Get either the coolit eliminator or build your own system with a zalmann water block, 3 120 MM external radiator, all the works, because thats the only way you will see an improvement, my air cools better than shoes water cooling



I do think that he will get lower temps but not the lowest he could. I think that kit would be alot better with this http://www.crazypc.com/products/93091BK.html.That is the only thing i would change.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

the link is dead

Oh I found the error


and, nah mine as well get one to fix 3 120's


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> danger den WB ftw!



A friend down here said he'd sell me his danger den pump for $30, is it worth it?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

Get a new one. He may be selling it to you for a reason.....


EDIT: Get my Email Melisk?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

checking it now. It works fine, he bought the the same model, just newer cuz his old model is loud he said. Trust me he wouldn't screw me over he gave me my windows disc and is also my boss, lol. He is a PC guy too, hes got his e6600 @ 3.5ghz, hes a cool guy.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

you work for an overclocker?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 27, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> you work for an overclocker?



thats sick i wish my boss new what vista was...... ya 30 sounds ok go for it


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok. But we were talking abot it and he said I'll end up paying 30 for the pump, like 40 for the resevior, 50 for the cpu block, another 50 for a decent radiator, he said it wasn't worth it and to just go with a really nice air cooler for $60.

@Fox34: Yeah, he plays FEAR Oblivion, all those games, BF 2142, hes got 2gigs ram, watercooling, 8800GTS 640mb, 26" LCD, hes 1337.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

show us the parts your going to get. And did you get my email?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> show us the parts your going to get. And did you get my email?



Im using the net in between CS rounds, lol. H/o I'll go check now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> Ok. But we were talking abot it and he said I'll end up paying 30 for the pump, like 40 for the resevior, 50 for the cpu block, another 50 for a decent radiator, he said it wasn't worth it and to just go with a really nice air cooler for $60.
> 
> @Fox34: Yeah, he plays FEAR Oblivion, all those games, BF 2142, hes got 2gigs ram, watercooling, 8800GTS 640mb, 26" LCD, hes 1337.



dude check out my FS thread i have tube and a res also coolant.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

i will sell you the RES, tube and coolant for $19+shipping all never been used.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

hmm, ill check it out in a bit, and u wanted my mobo so maybe we can work something out...


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

radiator

2x 120mm blue LED fan

As for the CPU block, I havent found the one I'm looking for. Its a cylinder that has radiator fins coming off the CPU block and water passes through the cylinder and cools the fins.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> hmm, ill check it out in a bit, and u wanted my mobo so maybe we can work something out...



You can PM me maybe we can.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> radiator
> 
> 2x 120mm blue LED fan
> 
> As for the CPU block, I havent found the one I'm looking for. Its a cylinder that has radiator fins coming off the CPU block and water passes through the cylinder and cools the fins.



I THINK you will also need this for the rad http://www.crazypc.com/products/93451.html i am not even sure if those are the right ones maybe someone else can tell you if i am right or not.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

Omfg!!! I Just Finished The Fs Thread Then I Was About To Click Post And My Foot Hit The Freaking Power Surge Protector Switch And Reset It!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

that sucks


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

YG reply


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

Is this bbad?

Orthos:
Using CPU #1
Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
Press Stop to end this test.
Test 1, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using 8K FFT length.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Torture Test ran 1 minutes 24 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings

FYI: OC'd to 3.22Ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

It isn't stable so yes it is bad. try lowering the clock speed a little.lower the FSB by 2mhz than run it keep doing that till you don't get any errors that is the only way without having to up the v-core and because you have stock cooling it would be best to not up the v-core.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, lowered back to 3.12, so far its stable. Aww... no big OC for me I guess... Gotta wait till I get my new mobo and water cooling I guess.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

That will be best.I got to shut down big storm going on right now


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

So what parts have you decided to get vince?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> radiator
> 
> 2x 120mm blue LED fan



Along with my bosses DangerDen pump, all of pos pc's WC stuff, and still looking for a decent 1/2" AM2 waterblock...


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

So you like those sigs vince?


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, thanks man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> Along with my bosses DangerDen pump, all of pos pc's WC stuff, and still looking for a decent 1/2" AM2 waterblock...



Do you go on Xoxide forums? If so i know a guy that has a danger den maze 4 AM2 waterblock.I think he wants $40 for it shipped.Also on Hard forum there is antoher guy that has a heater core if you go on any of thoes 2 let me know and i will give you there name so you can PM them.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

Dude the theres cheap zalmann ones one newegg, I tried to find one for am2, but they exsist


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

This waterblock is kick ass http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108093


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

Its really versitile when it comes to different tubes sizes too as I can see from the fittings it comes with.


----------

